
The Front-end Checklist 2018 - lzomedia
https://lzomedia.com/blog/post/frontend-checklist-2018
======
cimmanom
This shows up for me as pale grey on white (or there might be a 90% opacity
white overlay over black on white text.) On safari mobile, fwiw.

